# Tip of Kiwi's beak turning lighter, almost white. A problem? (Picture included)



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

I noticed it today. It looked fine yesterday. She's acting normal. Maybe cleaning herself a little more than usual and she's shed some feathers in the last week, but I don't see any bald patches. I assumed she was just moulting, but could be wrong.

Any ideas what might be going on? Something to worry about?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't worry, her beak looks normal. The beak sheds naturally over time to renew itself. She looks great! :wild:


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks, Starling! I'll keep an eye on it still just in case, but that puts me at ease a bit. I'd never noticed that happen on either her or Ben before.

That in combination with the shedding feathers had me a little worried, because she just moulted already about 2 months ago and it seemed weird that it would happen again so soon.

Oh and for a day, she had kind of wet-ish droppings that left a green tint around them as they dried on the paper, but that went away the next day and they're back to normal. That was maybe a week ago.

I think I worry about my little feathered babies too much sometimes, but I'd just hate for something to happen to them if it can be prevented.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Star - Kiwi is looking great! :yes:*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for the second opinion! It's good to know you more experienced budgie owners aren't alarmed.

I've had them for a few years now, but they're still my first birds!


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Update.

It actually does look better today, the light patch is only half the size it was yesterday.

I need to stop worrying so much. :green budgie::cobalt:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Its better to be over observant than under observant! You're a great budgie owner :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always best to err on the side of caution.
Well done!*


----------

